# Barking Jackawawa



## Joey2212 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi,

I have a nearly 4 year old Jackawawa who is great.

However when I take him for a walk he barks constantly, not directed at anyone just barks! 

At home he rarely barks unless someone knocks the door.

Any suggestions


----------

